

Show HN: Shape Experiment (a saturday+ project) - binarymax
http://shapex.org/

======
binarymax
Hi All - I've never done a 'show hn' before, but I enjoyed making this and
thought I'd share it. My motivations were to create a very simple UX with no
backend. Data is collected through nginx logs. I'm trying to get at least 10k
shapes for analysis.

